# Odd smells



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to be a pain but .... also when I was cleaning out today I noticed that some of the mice have an odd smell. I also noticed this smell last week at some point. It smells like next day garlic breath (in other words ghastly !). I have been paying particular attention to which mice have this smell about them and I can def pinpoint it to the ones that are sickly. Some mice in the same tank smell ok and the sicky ones have this foul garlicy breath smell. I double checked all the mice for smell and I am 100% confident of which mice have the smell and which mice dont.

What is it ? It's pretty disgusting actually. This applies to both male and females too.


----------



## Mighty Mice Mousery (May 14, 2009)

hmmm.. im no expert... but if you havent done so already.... I would separate the garlic-y ones from the others .... just in case.... until you are sure of what you are dealing with.... and if you dont get a clear answer here soon.... I would see to taking the smelly ones to the vet ande see if the sickness can be pinpointed to a definitive What and weather or not it can be cured... if it cant... you may want to separate everone into individual containers and quaranteen them individually for a designated period of time to see if any others seem to develop the smell or the cough.

just some thoughts on our end...

MMM


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

These are the separated ones. They are in hosp boxes. Some in the boxes have recovered well and some are still a bit sickly but on the whole I am seeing improvement. They are being treat with AB's. I just wonder if sick mice develop a distinctive smell because I would certainly know this smell anywhere now.


----------

